
Winget Install Learning - withinrafael
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/winget-install-learning/
======
withinrafael
tl;dr: Microsoft has acknowledged having worked with the (now discontinued)
AppGet developer to better product direction for WinGet. This blog post is
part of an ongoing effort to address claims that Microsoft copied a number of
AppGet features/ideas without attribution.

